# LCD-Display reinigen



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

*LCD reinigen*

Hallo, ich hoffe, es gibt noch keinen Thread dazu, die sufu hat auf jeden Fall nichts Brauchbares ausgespuckt...

Also: Mein 22" ist ein Bisschen verschmutzt, sind ein paar Fingerabdrücke drauf usw. Wie säuber ich ihn am besten ?  Wie macht ihr das? Spezielle Tücher?
Wenn ich ein normales Tuch nehme, werden die Flecken/Abdrücke nur verwischt und es sieht schlimmer aus als vorher.

Oder soll ich ein hydrophobes Lösungsmittel nehmen?

Hoffe, ihr berichtet mal von euren Erfahrungen


----------



## joraku (25. Februar 2009)

Nun, mein Bildschirm hätte auch mal eine Reinigung nötig. Habe aber leider auch noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können.

Ich denke man sollte keine normalen Tücher nehmen. Nur Brillenputztücher etc. Habe gerade gelesen, das man auf KEINEM FALL Spüli oder ähnliche Mittel verwenden soll. In diesen Reinigungsflüssigkeiten sind Bestandteile enthalten, die die Bildschirmöberfläche angreifen und erblinden lassen.

Am besten geeignet soll ein Mikrofasertuch mit ein bisschen Leitungswasser sein.
Diese Infos habe ich hier gefunden: 
http://www.philognosie.net/index.php/tip/tipview/364/

Aber Achtung, alles auf eigene Gefahr.  Ich denke man fragt einfach mal bei Gelegenheit bei dem Shop nach wo man den Bildschirm gekauft hat.


----------



## aurionkratos (25. Februar 2009)

Ich wische meinen TFT immer zuerst mit einem Microfasertuch feucht (nicht nass!) ab und wische anschließend mit einem Geschirrhandtuch trocken - bis jetzt hat das immer alles sauberbekommen.


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (25. Februar 2009)

Besorg dir beim Optiker Brillen-Reiniger der Kunststoff geeignet ist. Ist günstiger als Reiniger der extra für LCD Bildschirme ist. Und am besten immer ein neues Tuch nehmen. ich nehme die etwas teuere Küchenrolle.


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Brillentuch werde ich mal ausprobieren, hört sich schlüssig an


----------



## mgi (25. Februar 2009)

Glasreiniger + Microfasertuch, anschliessend mit nem 2ten Microfasertuch feucht(nicht nass!) nachwischen.

so bekommt man n 1a ergebnis. mach ich schon immer so und habe noch nie probleme gehabt...


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab einen speziellen Reiniger von Aldi, im Prinzip Glasreiniger ohne "scharfe" Mittel. Aber ich nehm immer nur das Mikrofasertuch das dabei war. Reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (1. März 2009)

Im Hardwareladen um die Ecke gibt es oft an den Kassen Reinigungstücher für TFT`s an den Kassen.


----------



## warlock0601 (4. März 2009)

Ich nutze ein Schaum Data Flash das zeug ist spitze nur ein wenig auf das Display machen und dann mit ein stück küchenrolle reinigen geine schlieren und auch sonst nichts erlich gut das zeug und mit so einer Dose kommst leicht und locker 1 jahr aus es kostet ca 7-10 euro

Hier ein link vom Hersteller

Kleinmann GmbH - Innovation in cleaning - Data Flash


----------



## daniel kay (5. März 2009)

Bei uns im Mediamarkt gibts auch reinigungssets mit mikrofasertüchern, reinigerflüssigkeit und nem extra putztuch, weis aber net was die kosten


----------



## S_Fischer (5. März 2009)

mgi schrieb:


> Glasreiniger + Microfasertuch, anschliessend mit nem 2ten Microfasertuch feucht(nicht nass!) nachwischen.
> 
> so bekommt man n 1a ergebnis. mach ich schon immer so und habe noch nie probleme gehabt...


 
das ist doch verückt das panel aht eine beschichtung die du damit zerstörst.

Am besten Microfasertuch und wasser(am besten destiliertes) dann mit dem feuchten tuch abwischen (reiben geht auch) damit geht alles ab.

Zusehen das ihr bei starker verschmutzung den tft nicht mit dem eigenen dreck verkratzt; üfters auswaschen.


----------



## Niza (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man einzelne Flecken beseitigen will , 
dann kann man am besten ein *Microfasertuch* nehmen und es* ganz leicht anfeuchten* *(WICHTIG : MONITOR AUS )*
Über den Fleck vorsichtig wischen und der Fleck verschwindet 
E*in Tip ist vorm wieder einschalten trocken nachwischen vorsichtig!!
*
*Achtung : Reinigung auf eigene Gefahr !!!!!!!!*

man kann sich natürlich auch ein spezielles Reinigungsset kaufen bekommt man schon für ca 7€ bei Ebay 

Bei Ebay auf kaufen --> Computer --> Monitore und Flachbildschirme --> Zubehör --> Reinigungsartikel

*kein Glasreiniger verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blitzkrieg (25. Februar 2010)

Liquid Crystal Display-Display?


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

Den Spam kannst du dir sparen - zudem noch bei einem so alten Thread 
Naja egal, nur um was @ topic zu schreiben: Nachdem ich meinen iPod touch immer mit einem Brillenputztuch reinige, mache ich es bei meinem LCD jetzt auch. Funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2010)

Ob dus glaubst oder nicht bei Saturn reinigen die die Ausgestellten Monitore mit Glasreiniger vom Aldi, kein Scherz! Zum nach prüfen ist der Saturn in Mannheim!


----------



## freak094 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm auch immer ein leicht angefeuchtetes Microfasertuch und wische es dann mit Küchenrolle trocken


----------



## Rudolf599 (2. März 2010)

Also, bitte keinen Fensterreiniger verwenden, kann zum Totalverlust führen. Ich nehme ein spezielles Reinigungmittel für TFT Montore und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## GxGamer (2. März 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/90837-monitor-putzen.html

Findet man sogar noch auf der ersten Seite hier 

Oh dieser Thread hier ist ja weit älter -.-
Ich mus mir mal angewöhnen aufs Datum der Erstellung zu gucken.


----------



## theLamer (3. März 2010)

Ja eben. Nicht mein Thread ist der überflüssige, sondern der, den du verlinkt hast.


----------

